# Ladies and Gentlemen, meet the new and improved.........



## gunslinger (May 6, 2007)

Here's what I have so far. The trailer it's on isn't permanent. It still needs a lot of finish work like sand blasting, painting, finish grinding, oven racks, door latch stops and a few other odds and ends. It's a bit lower than I had envisioned, but it'll work. It weighs around 900 lbs.
I don't have a name for it, but I think it looks like a locomotive. I will break in the new firebox next weekend with ABT's, fatties, chickens, brisket, and pork butts. Somewhere between 80 and 100 lbs of meat.
After the big smoke, I'll be mounting to the new trailer and adding a fridge, sink, hot water heater, water tank, generator, and a lot of counter tops for food prep. Maybe even fix it so I can set up a canopy for shade.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

Maybe call it 009 or Casey?


----------



## pigcicles (May 6, 2007)

That's gonna be an awesome meat smokin machine Tom... can't wait to see the smoke coming out of that stack. How about the name Iron Duke after the locomotive.. see an example here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Du...ive%29#Replica

Keep Smokin


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Looks great Tom sure a lot different than it used to look. Looking forward to seeing it after you have it completed. Thats gonna be a very nice looking smoking machine. Wish my welding skills were as good as yours you did a great job there.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Looks great Tom! It's huge, and does kind of look like an old steam train.  You could name her "Shelby Brown" after the famous St. Louis & Iron Mountain Railroad steam train. 

http://www.rosecity.net/trains/history.html


----------



## chris_harper (May 6, 2007)

looks good tom! i wish i could build something like that.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 6, 2007)

Lookin good Tom...lots of luck with it...(her)..


----------



## bud's bbq (May 6, 2007)

Tom,  what a piece of work.  I've always admired the art and skill of "cuttin' and burnin'"!  What's your process for seasoning the cooker?


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

*Iron Duke* is also the nickname given to a 2.5 L engine used in many General Motors cars

here's my choice..lol

*- Iron Mountain - famous train robbery by the James gang in Gads Hill,MO*

i had the same idea as you, my internet took a crap on me just as i was going to press submit...


----------



## gunslinger (May 7, 2007)

You know what they say; Looks can be deceiving. I can put down a nice bead, but then I get bored and impatient. Then my rows of nickels start to resemble rows of bird turds.

Bud, that smoker is well seasoned. I just put a new firebox and oven on it.

It's rare to find someone that remembers stuff like that. I love to talk cars while smoking.


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

we just got rid of my missus's old pontiac 6000 with the iron duke in it.. body totally rotted off of it but motor was still going stong

i like to talk about cars when i am doing anything..lol

have owned 30 or 40 of them and i am only close to 40 years old...lol


----------



## mr.sweets (May 8, 2007)

Wow, that is so cool!  Thanks for the great pics too.  I would bet it will work like a champ.  Good luck


----------



## shellbellc (May 8, 2007)

Way to Go Guns!!!


----------



## Dutch (May 10, 2007)

Yep, all it needs is some train engine looking wheels and a steam whistle!!


----------



## peculiarmike (May 10, 2007)

80-100 lbs. of meat! You are gonna have to get up a good head of smoke to handle that load! You are either going to eat good for a long time or have a party.
Paint it with black high temp. paint and put 97 on the firebox ('ol 97 in the song). 
Or do a bit of research through Springfield's on-line library resources, they have all the Frisco stuff from the Frisco museum that used to be on Commercial St. Pick a loco from those archives.
It looks great, I like it. Show us some porn of it in action.


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

And here I have been wondering what to do with that unused tandem low boy trailer frame I have! Thanks for the inspiration, Tom!

Actually I have an almost complete welding shop at my disposal at work. Just have to pay for wire, rods and material. And the rebar "shorts" are free!

As for a name for your smoker...O.T.B.S. Express  'Ole 047

Are you going to mount a gas refrigerator? They're a bit more expensive but worth the cost. No moving parts and your gas can also heat water. Lots cheaper than an electric generator and totally quiet as well. I am also assumng you will depend on gravity feed for your water supply.

And for evening service I would suggest hanging hurricane lamps with alternating red and green shrouds from some #4 rebar poles with a lamb's hook bent in. Keep them about six to seven feet high. And fire every other one with citronella for obvious reasons.

Well, nuff of my rambling! Good work and best wishes!

Cheers!


----------



## gunslinger (May 11, 2007)

I like it. Great ideas.


----------



## ikinya6 (May 11, 2007)

Looks awesome Tom... and fun. A little jealous here. Oh, but one day... one fine day...


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 11, 2007)

Mighty fine lookin machine ya got thar!  How bout "Lionel"?


----------



## gunslinger (May 13, 2007)

Thanks all. I did use it yesterday. I smoked 8 fatties, 24 lbs of  butt, 23 lbs of brisket, 3 huge chickens (about 5 lbs per bird), 2 dozen ABT's, and Dutchs baked beans . Everything tured out great. Will post pics when my brother emails them to me. The new addition worked great. Vents were left fully open and my temps were perfect. The temp in my oven was around 350, so if I'm going to use it too warm, I'll have to adress that. Still have some finish work, but for the most part, it's done.


----------



## gunslinger (May 6, 2007)

Here's what I have so far. The trailer it's on isn't permanent. It still needs a lot of finish work like sand blasting, painting, finish grinding, oven racks, door latch stops and a few other odds and ends. It's a bit lower than I had envisioned, but it'll work. It weighs around 900 lbs.
I don't have a name for it, but I think it looks like a locomotive. I will break in the new firebox next weekend with ABT's, fatties, chickens, brisket, and pork butts. Somewhere between 80 and 100 lbs of meat.
After the big smoke, I'll be mounting to the new trailer and adding a fridge, sink, hot water heater, water tank, generator, and a lot of counter tops for food prep. Maybe even fix it so I can set up a canopy for shade.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

Maybe call it 009 or Casey?


----------



## pigcicles (May 6, 2007)

That's gonna be an awesome meat smokin machine Tom... can't wait to see the smoke coming out of that stack. How about the name Iron Duke after the locomotive.. see an example here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Du...ive%29#Replica

Keep Smokin


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Looks great Tom sure a lot different than it used to look. Looking forward to seeing it after you have it completed. Thats gonna be a very nice looking smoking machine. Wish my welding skills were as good as yours you did a great job there.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Looks great Tom! It's huge, and does kind of look like an old steam train.  You could name her "Shelby Brown" after the famous St. Louis & Iron Mountain Railroad steam train. 

http://www.rosecity.net/trains/history.html


----------



## chris_harper (May 6, 2007)

looks good tom! i wish i could build something like that.


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 6, 2007)

Lookin good Tom...lots of luck with it...(her)..


----------



## bud's bbq (May 6, 2007)

Tom,  what a piece of work.  I've always admired the art and skill of "cuttin' and burnin'"!  What's your process for seasoning the cooker?


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

*Iron Duke* is also the nickname given to a 2.5 L engine used in many General Motors cars

here's my choice..lol

*- Iron Mountain - famous train robbery by the James gang in Gads Hill,MO*

i had the same idea as you, my internet took a crap on me just as i was going to press submit...


----------



## gunslinger (May 7, 2007)

You know what they say; Looks can be deceiving. I can put down a nice bead, but then I get bored and impatient. Then my rows of nickels start to resemble rows of bird turds.

Bud, that smoker is well seasoned. I just put a new firebox and oven on it.

It's rare to find someone that remembers stuff like that. I love to talk cars while smoking.


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

we just got rid of my missus's old pontiac 6000 with the iron duke in it.. body totally rotted off of it but motor was still going stong

i like to talk about cars when i am doing anything..lol

have owned 30 or 40 of them and i am only close to 40 years old...lol


----------



## mr.sweets (May 8, 2007)

Wow, that is so cool!  Thanks for the great pics too.  I would bet it will work like a champ.  Good luck


----------



## shellbellc (May 8, 2007)

Way to Go Guns!!!


----------



## Dutch (May 10, 2007)

Yep, all it needs is some train engine looking wheels and a steam whistle!!


----------



## peculiarmike (May 10, 2007)

80-100 lbs. of meat! You are gonna have to get up a good head of smoke to handle that load! You are either going to eat good for a long time or have a party.
Paint it with black high temp. paint and put 97 on the firebox ('ol 97 in the song). 
Or do a bit of research through Springfield's on-line library resources, they have all the Frisco stuff from the Frisco museum that used to be on Commercial St. Pick a loco from those archives.
It looks great, I like it. Show us some porn of it in action.


----------



## monty (May 10, 2007)

And here I have been wondering what to do with that unused tandem low boy trailer frame I have! Thanks for the inspiration, Tom!

Actually I have an almost complete welding shop at my disposal at work. Just have to pay for wire, rods and material. And the rebar "shorts" are free!

As for a name for your smoker...O.T.B.S. Express  'Ole 047

Are you going to mount a gas refrigerator? They're a bit more expensive but worth the cost. No moving parts and your gas can also heat water. Lots cheaper than an electric generator and totally quiet as well. I am also assumng you will depend on gravity feed for your water supply.

And for evening service I would suggest hanging hurricane lamps with alternating red and green shrouds from some #4 rebar poles with a lamb's hook bent in. Keep them about six to seven feet high. And fire every other one with citronella for obvious reasons.

Well, nuff of my rambling! Good work and best wishes!

Cheers!


----------



## gunslinger (May 11, 2007)

I like it. Great ideas.


----------



## ikinya6 (May 11, 2007)

Looks awesome Tom... and fun. A little jealous here. Oh, but one day... one fine day...


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 11, 2007)

Mighty fine lookin machine ya got thar!  How bout "Lionel"?


----------



## gunslinger (May 13, 2007)

Thanks all. I did use it yesterday. I smoked 8 fatties, 24 lbs of  butt, 23 lbs of brisket, 3 huge chickens (about 5 lbs per bird), 2 dozen ABT's, and Dutchs baked beans . Everything tured out great. Will post pics when my brother emails them to me. The new addition worked great. Vents were left fully open and my temps were perfect. The temp in my oven was around 350, so if I'm going to use it too warm, I'll have to adress that. Still have some finish work, but for the most part, it's done.


----------

